# iCloud : y placer des documents ou applications



## iGas (25 Octobre 2011)

Mes questions vont surement vous paraître mais je ne comprend pas grand chose à iCloud.


J'aimerais savoir comment on met un document (.pages ou .doc) sur iCloud... Juste histoire de faire une copie et de le retrouver ailleurs ensuite. Je précise que je n'ai pas l'application iPhone, c'est possible quand même ?

Deuxième questions : On peut y mettre un autre fichier autre que tiré des applications apple mentionnés ? Genre un .app, un .pdf ou un .nimportequoi ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## iGas (26 Octobre 2011)

Tout l'monde s'en fiche


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2011)

Non tu ne peux pas actuellement utiliser la fonction icloud avec un mac uniquement, faut avoir un ipad ou un iphone sous IOS5

Non pas de .app....


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question d'iCloud, donc d&#8217;internet, de réseaux, etc. Allez, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2011)

iGas a dit:


> Mes questions vont surement vous paraître mais je ne comprend pas grand chose à iCloud.
> 
> 
> J'aimerais savoir comment on met un document (.pages ou .doc) sur iCloud... Juste histoire de faire une copie et de le retrouver ailleurs ensuite. Je précise que je n'ai pas l'application iPhone, c'est possible quand même ?
> ...


 

Ce n'est pas toi qui choisit ce que tu mets dans l'iCloud (ce n'est pas un disque dur en ligne comme pouvait l'être iDisk), ce sont les applications developpées pour tirer partie d'iCloud qui y sauvegarde leurs données ou les documents qu'elles créent, pour les récupérer sur d'autres macs (enregistrés sous le même compte iCloud) ou sur un iPAD, iPhone qui disposeraient de la même application.


----------



## iGas (26 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais il y a une interface web sur icloud.com où on peut récup certaines données (calendrier par exemple). J'me disais qu'on pouvait stocké des fichiers .pages via le mac sans avoir par passer par l'iPhone et les recup n'importe où. Donc on est obligé de repayer les appli sur iPhone qui serviront jamais, naze...

Est-ce que au moins après on peut les recup sur icloud.com ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2011)

non tu ne recupères rien sur iCloud.com.
Sur iCloud.com tu as accès au calendrier, au carnet d'adresses, à tes mails et c'est tout

Tes données, elles sont "dans le nuage", tu ne sais pas où.... et quand il se met à pleuvoir, tu les reçois sans avoir rien demandé (les flux photos par exemple, qui te rebalancent sur tous tes macs et iDevices les photos nazes, voire compromettantes, que tu as prises avec ton iPhone)


----------



## robtexaco (27 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> non tu ne recupères rien sur iCloud.com.
> Sur iCloud.com tu as accès au calendrier, au carnet d'adresses, à tes mails et c'est tout
> 
> Tes données, elles sont "dans le nuage", tu ne sais pas où.... et quand il se met à pleuvoir, tu les reçois sans avoir rien demandé (les flux photos par exemple, qui te rebalancent sur tous tes macs et iDevices les photos nazes, voire compromettantes, que tu as prises avec ton iPhone)



j'aime beaucoup la fin de ce post, r e m y, c'est tout à fait mon cas !


----------

